# Cat Sitting



## Nas21 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi there fellow expatriates. 

My name is Nasuha, from Singapore and my family just got a villa here in Palm Jumeirah. My Dad's working on a project here so the family's been spending most of their time in Dubai. Since I'm currently on summer holidays from uni in the UK, I decided to spend my free time with one of my greatest interests, and that is cats! 

If anybody is intending to leave Dubai for a holiday or any other purposes, I'd be willing to "Cat-Sit" for as many months desired (since I'm on a really long holiday). I am very experienced with felines as I have three of my own back in Singapore. Futhermore, I've dealt with a few "Cat Sitting" occasions in the past, therefore I am able to handle situations such as diet requirements, sickness, etc. 

If interested, or if you know anybody who is, feel free to let me know.

Thank you


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

What a nice offer! I dont have a cat but there are lots of places who are dedicated to helping cats across the UAE, in fact someone posted about it a while ago... You can volunteer for it if you like 
FF Home Page


----------



## Nas21 (Jul 8, 2008)

To Alli

Thank you so much for that link. It was really helpful


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Hello Nas21, welcome to the site!

Feline Friends is DESPERATE for foster homes over the summer, they would be delighted to hear from you!

Please contact:
Claire
050-3828580
Feline Friends Homing Coordinator
Feline Friends Dubai Homepage


----------



## Nas21 (Jul 8, 2008)

To BLM,

Thank you for your reply. I've contacted Feline Friends and I'm going to foster a kitten soon  
Thanks once again for the link


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Nas 21 is the star of the forum today!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Nas21

Do you fancy a 2nd young cat? I know of a little boy who needs a new home. He went to friend of mine, but he is not really getting along with her young daughter and probably would be best with another young cat for company.

-


----------



## Nas21 (Jul 8, 2008)

To Elphaba,

Oh dear, Im sorry to hear that. Well, I would be happy to have that cat, it's just that I don't think I can keep it permanently, due to travelling circumstances. The kitten I'm fostering now will only be under my care until someone is willing to adopt it. I guess I can do the same for this kitten if it's just for fostering.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Nas

You sweetheart. I will come back to you as I need to find a solution, even if just for the short-term. It takes a while to find permanent homes and if I do ask you to do this, I'd see to it that all your costs were covered and more.

Unfortunately I cannot take him back as my two cats really aren't keen on him. In fact my female cat has no maternal instinct whatsoever and hates him!

Thanks
xx


----------



## carpediem (Jun 6, 2008)

Perfect timing. I've just picked up an abandoned kitten that I'm nursing back to health with the aid of the Veterinary Hospital in Al Quoz, and I could use a sitter when I travel in July. I'm never gone more than 4-5 days. Please contact me if you have a chance.


----------



## Nas21 (Jul 8, 2008)

oh that's great!! I'm in the process of fostering a kitten though but I'm not sure when I'll receive it, so perhaps I can take care of yours while waiting.

Do enlighten me on the age, gender and what kind of sickness this kitten has. Just to let you know, I will be making a short trip to Singapore end of July, for a few weeks. In any case, do email the information to me at [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I was talking with my hubby last night and we've decided to foster kitties - but I am worried cos we are at work all day, that it will be lonely!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

We will just foster two!
Going to ring them now.


----------



## Nas21 (Jul 8, 2008)

oh wow that's great!! i'm only fostering one for now but i might consider another one later on. Good luck!!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I left a msg! So we will see.

Have to go away twice a year for two weeks at a time, hopefully it will be all good. Waiting to hear back now.


----------



## Mack (Oct 1, 2008)

*Cat Feeding*

Hi Nasuha

I need to go away on a business trip in the middle of October and was wondering if you do home feeding for cats in my area? It would be twice a day for about 6 days. I’m on Palm Jumierah.

Cheers
Mack


----------



## Nas21 (Jul 8, 2008)

Dear Mack,

Oh, I would love to cat sit for you, its just that I'm currently overseas. I'm also starting uni soon enough so I won't be in dubai for a few months now. I'm back in december though so if you need any cat-sitting then, feel free to contact me!!
Apologies once again


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Mack said:


> Hi Nasuha
> 
> I need to go away on a business trip in the middle of October and was wondering if you do home feeding for cats in my area? It would be twice a day for about 6 days. I’m on Palm Jumierah.
> 
> ...


Would a cattery be okay? I can reccommend Churchwood's cattery in Al Barsha. Don't have the number to hand, but Google it and you will find Fiona's number. She's lovely, and they've just moved to a new villa and built new enclosures. It's called Churchwood's Cat Hotel. During summer, it was 50AED a night, not sure what it would be now she's moved.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a foster kitty called Spook, she's a feline friends cat we are fostering at the moment. We are going home for xmas, and I am a bit worried they won't be able to take her in for two weeks. I will keep the cattery in mind 

I have become way too attached to her - she was completley scared, violent and anxious and now she wakes me up with licks on the cheek


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

alli said:


> I have a foster kitty called Spook, she's a feline friends cat we are fostering at the moment. We are going home for xmas, and I am a bit worried they won't be able to take her in for two weeks. I will keep the cattery in mind
> 
> I have become way too attached to her - she was completley scared, violent and anxious and now she wakes me up with licks on the cheek


You should book NOW if you want to have her in for Christmas. The first time we left our cat there, she didn't want to come home. We left her there for two whole months over summer and she was fine. Know what you mean, we just rescued a kitten and in 3 weeks he has become a big sookie lala.


----------



## Mack (Oct 1, 2008)

flossie said:


> Would a cattery be okay? I can reccommend Churchwood's cattery in Al Barsha. Don't have the number to hand, but Google it and you will find Fiona's number. She's lovely, and they've just moved to a new villa and built new enclosures. It's called Churchwood's Cat Hotel. During summer, it was 50AED a night, not sure what it would be now she's moved.



Thanx - if the worst come to the worst, I'll have to put them in a cattery but that's not my first choice for just 7 days.


----------



## Nas21 (Jul 8, 2008)

alli said:


> I have a foster kitty called Spook, she's a feline friends cat we are fostering at the moment. We are going home for xmas, and I am a bit worried they won't be able to take her in for two weeks. I will keep the cattery in mind
> 
> I have become way too attached to her - she was completley scared, violent and anxious and now she wakes me up with licks on the cheek


Dear Alli,

I am currently in Dubai and will be here til 10th January. If you hve still decided to go away for xmas and havent found a place for ur kitty, I would be glad to foster it for the time being. Do get back to me soon. Thanks


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

Hiya

I have two cats and whenever we decide to visit home we will need somebody. not sure when that will be but can u pm me your email address so i can store it for future use









Nas21 said:


> Hi there fellow expatriates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miada (Dec 21, 2008)

*cat*



Nas21 said:


> Hi there fellow expatriates.
> 
> My name is Nasuha, from Singapore and my family just got a villa here in Palm Jumeirah. My Dad's working on a project here so the family's been spending most of their time in Dubai. Since I'm currently on summer holidays from uni in the UK, I decided to spend my free time with one of my greatest interests, and that is cats!
> 
> ...









hi i am travellin during xms i need some1 to adopt my Lovely Traesy..shei so well trained and behaved

please callme
[miadasamiat h m


----------



## Helen-N (Jul 8, 2009)

2 adorable 2 months old kittens.. Litter trained... chocolate - female (1500 AED); grey - male (2000 AED). Kittens are vet checked and vaccinated.
If you are interested to book them feel free to contact me.
0504748940


----------



## miada (Dec 21, 2008)

*I need sitting for my cat*

Dear Nas 21

Am leaving on monday 13/7/2009

I have a female cat she is very quite and indoor out door , she is very smart and protective, cant have babies,(no worries) i need some one 2 foster her during my vacation am coming back on the 23th of sep 2009


kindly email me [email protected]
Maya


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

we have 2 cats that need looking after whilst ere away, anyone know anyone who does this, ie goes round to feed them etc


----------

